# Suggestion - Command line parameter that starts the replay buffer on startup



## G3yost (Jun 1, 2017)

I use OBS mainly to utilize the "Replay Buffer" function and each time that I start my pc OBS Starts (I have a shortcut in the "Start up" folder), but sometimes I will forget to hit my hot key for "Start Replay Buffer" then make a sick play or whatever I wanted to record and now I can't. I think that it would be super cool if there were a command line argument that I could add to the shortcut so that it starts the replay buffer when OBS starts. (if there is one already I'm sorry I googled for it and I found nothing.)


----------



## shaolin (Jun 10, 2017)

This are the available params you can send to obs. (customize your shortcut to open obs). It sounds like --startreplaybuffer is what you are looking for.

$ ./obs --help
--help, -h: Get list of available commands.

--startstreaming: Automatically start streaming.
--startrecording: Automatically start recording.
--startreplaybuffer: Start replay buffer.

--collection <string>: Use specific scene collection.
--profile <string>: Use specific profile.
--scene <string>: Start with specific scene.

--studio-mode: Enable studio mode.
--minimize-to-tray: Minimize to system tray.
--portable, -p: Use portable mode.

--verbose: Make log more verbose.
--always-on-top: Start in 'always on top' mode.

--unfiltered_log: Make log unfiltered.

--allow-opengl: Allow OpenGL on Windows.

--version, -V: Get current version.


----------



## G3yost (Jun 10, 2017)

Why could i not find this? I have done hours of googling to find this command and I couldn't find it anywhere. Thank you so much!!! My shortcut now looks just like what you said "File Path/obs64.exe" --startreplaybuffer. Again thank you for putting this here I have no clue how I didn't find it with all the googling I did, I made it to page 7 at one point. If there is some way to reward you for responding I would love to do it but I'm new here and not sure what/how to do that.

Again Thank you so much!!!


----------



## shaolin (Jun 10, 2017)

I honestly don't know if there are any other way to find this. I just tried to send --help to the executable as it is "normal" on linux world. :)

As of rewarding. Nothing to me is needed. If you feel like giving something back you can give a donate to directly help OBS here https://obsproject.com/donate

You're welcome


----------



## G3yost (Jun 10, 2017)

I love the linux world but I rarely use it as my desktop for games because direct x is unfortunately a windows thing and I completely forget about cmd and powershell in windows because i have used bash and fish before so both cmd and powershell suck butts in comparison. Thank you again and I will need to try using that style of looking for solutions in the future.


----------

